# My hunter kitty



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oliver is a mad old hunter. He used to live outside (bc his useless owner didn't care about him. Though he did have him neutered :-D ) Ollie is also pretty young still, maybe between 2-4 years we estimate. He still loves to hunt and kill!! 
(last night I was reading and playing on the bed with him and suddenly he stopped playing and perked his ears up. There was a small house fly in the room that I didn't hear and he went after it.I think he got it but then he kept looking in the air and at the light, maybe he was searching for more?)

Anyway, this morning I thought, "I never took videos of this mad ol' cat in a while!" and I videotaped us playing. :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSqxbIAKE3U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nL3d8aLUNg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFfRceKdQEo


For those of you that love cats


----------



## bettanova2 (Mar 18, 2012)

He is soo cute..I like his stripes..though I don't know what type of cat species he is.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

He's just a classic tabby DSH. But he's 110% awesome. And mean..

Me and the man were walking home from the gym 20 minutes ago and we saw a small kitten (maybe 6-7mths old) who was a classic tabby but with white paws and chest..... 

We almost convinced each other to take him home.


----------

